# Purple Ultramarines?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been looking for inspiration for my heresy army and I came across the below picture, is it weird to have purple ultramarines or should I stay away from it?


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks blue, and whats wrong with having a codex birthed from the Ultramarines Legion, who wear purple armour? Why avoid it?

Really?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Because I'm on about a Legion army of Ultramarines from 30k not a chapter from 40k


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Aha dumbass me misread that. Why is this still a big issue, paint the army whatever way you want. It wont be fluffy as their was a lot of pre-determined colours for all the legions, but you can make up your own fluff and say a company of Ultramarines earned the honour to repaint their armour a different colour. 

Seriously, who is going to kick up a stink about this one simple thing?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm well legions all started off with the same colour and only began to get new ones during campaigning etc. I see your point though, it's just I want to be fluffy I'd like to imagine my army taking part in the crusade/heresy.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It still looks pretty blue, just a different shade with an interesting light source.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think is the best way to replicate it? and is the trimming and symbol yellow or gold, because I think they may look like soul drinkers other wise heh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think of Cobalt Blue?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i was reading this post just as i saw this thread thought it might interest you
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?146205-Praetors-of-Calth-%96-Pre-Heresy-Ultramarines


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'd seen that one before, it's very nice, especially because it's "real" size as well, the colour though is still very blue, I want the blue bordering on purple, a very rich blue.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I forget what kind of relationship Fulgrim and Guillaumin had, although their personalities are pretty divergent. Were you just thinking good color or tying in some sort of relationship or prior joint crusade experience between the UM and EC? Otherwise, that could certainly serve as a bone of contention between the UM company and the EC for good Heresy antagonism... ya' know, showing up to the party in similar, etc.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've been looking for inspiration for my heresy army and I came across the below picture, is it weird to have purple ultramarines or should I stay away from it?


To answer the question

Yes
Yes


That's a blue ultramarine with reprinting issues.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

That's a space marine from the fabled Ultra Drinkers chapter... Not really.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do what you want with your army, i think it's a neat idea to be honest.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I did a test model, did a mix of lich purple with ultramarine blue and then a blue ink ash over it because it was a bit to purple.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Because I'm on about a Legion army of Ultramarines from 30k not a chapter from 40k


Why not just say that the space wolves were drinkin one night and though it would be funny to paint all ultramarine armor purple when they weren't looking.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Done an Ultramarine Sergeant.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> That's a space marine from the fabled Ultra Drinkers chapter... Not really.


Thats what I was about say. It does have resemblence. But the Soul Drinkers are one of Dorn's chapters I believe.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm well there's spoilers that could throw doubt on that.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Why not just say that the space wolves were drinkin one night and though it would be funny to paint all ultramarine armor purple when they weren't looking.


I vote this


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Thats what I was about say. It does have resemblence. But the Soul Drinkers are one of Dorn's chapters I believe.


Never let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------

